# Texan in Dubai



## TexasYogini (May 12, 2011)

Hello all! I was hoping I could get some information about your experiences of living in Dubai. 

I'm recently married to my Northern Irish husband, who is now being transferred to Dubai. I was "mentally prepared" to make the move across the Atlantic (from Texas) to NI, and was really excited. Now we find out that he will be moving to Dubai. I must admit that I was a little gutted, but after doing some research, it looks like a cool place. I've traveled many places, but like most Americans, have never been to Dubai because of the long flight/cost, etc. It seems like a very popular tourist destination for those in the UK and other parts of Europe. 

My questions are related to everyday living in Dubai. What are the biggest changes? Do you feel safe? I'm a high school Theatre and English teacher, would it be possible to find a teaching position in Dubai? Those types of questions. Of course, when I mention to anyone that I may be moving to Dubai, the response is "Oh no!". 

Any suggestions on where to live? A few of the other employees have places on The Palm and in the Marina area...? 

I guess I'm just looking for a little peace of mind. Any information you could provide would be great. This is my first post and I hope I didn't ramble too much.


----------



## sabfrance (Sep 9, 2010)

Jynxy... our resident Texan will be in touch shortly...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

It is like a whole different world that you just have to experience. 

It is horribly hot during 7 1/2 to 8 months of the year. We had some 100's in April during the day, but the nights were not horrible until mid April. Now it doesnt dip much below 90 even at night. Probly wont see anything under 90 until Nov. And it gets very humid. And this coming form a Texan. It is hot! But there is air conditioning and malls everywhere so you dont ever have to be out in it for long. 

Get used to staring. But if you stay in the western enclaves, you wont have that problem so much. If you are blonde, you are 'exotic'. Odd... 

For changes? Expect no customer service what so ever. Service will be horrible. But do keep in mind that the people serving, taking your money, assisting, are usually being paid very very low salaries. People will tell you over and over that they are making much more money they where they are from, but I still have issues with it as they have to live in dubai too.... It is a dismal life for many but surprisingly a smile, thank you, and a dirham (or three or four) goes a long way. There is a huge gulf between how western expats live and asian/subcontinent/gcc/african people life (with some exceptions of course). The maid lifestyle is also something that just has to be witnessed. I have met so many stay at home mothers with maids. Arab time. Another thing you just have to get used to. I still havent. No left turns so get used to driving a few extra km (sometimes 10 to 20km more when if you could have just turned left would of been there 20 min prior as you drove past it 20 m on your left...). Driving is horrible and the left lane is the emirati's race track. Stay out of it unless you are going over the speed limit. 

Safety is fine. Just keep in mind you are in a big city and there is crime, even if the government and people tell you how safe it is. 

You shouldnt have a problem finding a job, but suggest looking NOW as they are hiring for next school year and probly mostly hired already. 

Where to live depends on where you are going to work and also your expectations. Marina/JBR is younger and tourtisty. Many old timers hate the marina. The new people who embrace the Dubai forever ending tourist lifestyle love the area. Rather live in a highrise or villa? Have kids/pets?? Do you want to be in a quieter place or hustle bustle? Western enclave or mixed community? Really does depend on you. I would though, strongly suggest against discovery gardens or international city  Hahaha. I would suggest not deciding on anything until you get here and go around to the different areas and get a feel for them yourself. 

Good luck on your move.


----------



## sabfrance (Sep 9, 2010)

Ok, so I think we've established that Jynx is not working for Tourism Dubai...


----------



## TexasYogini (May 12, 2011)

I really do appreciate the honesty! I was hoping for a non-sugarcoated response. Us Texas gals don't tip toe around the truth. 

It appears that we have a bit in common, as well. I've lived in Texas my whole life, and went to college in Austin. Love it there! Yes, definitely used to the heat, and I figure I'll be able to tolerate it more than my Irish husband (he's hot when it's in the 70s). 

I do have two little dogs, which I'm wondering if I should take them or maybe get my parents to adopt them for a few years. I was definitely going to take them to the UK with me, but I'm not sure the process of getting them to Dubai. The UK Pet Scheme is pretty intense, so I'm sure my pets will be able to travel to Dubai if the UK has approved them. 

We don't have any kids yet (we were just married in March), but I would say there are babies in our future. Not sure how I feel about having a baby there. I've always said if I have a baby, I'd like to have him/her on one of our "home turfs" (UK/USA). His job is including global healthcare, so that would be possible. Although, some of his colleagues have said that once I visit I'll feel much more comfortable about having a baby over there.

I probably wouldn't be a school teacher next year, but maybe the 2012-2013 school year. I'm also a registered/certified yoga teacher, so maybe I could find a job teaching yoga for the first year or so?

We're planning a pre-move visit to Dubai in July, so I'm looking forward to seeing what it's all about. I wouldn't mind living in a more "social" area. I'm a social creature, and don't like feeling too secluded. Although I'm also not interested in a place that's crawling day and night with loud tourists. Somewhere in the middle would be nice. Any places you guys would recommend viewing while we're there?

Thank you so much for this information. So glad I stumbled across this forum on the internet. I've enjoyed reading through the posts.


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

If you were to bring the dogs you would most likely have to rent a villa as many apartment buildings don't allow dogs.

What area will your husband be working? Knowing that people can probably give you more info. I live on the Palm in Marina Residence. I don't think there are any 1 bedrooms, only 2 and 3. There are 3 buildings to a cluster - one on each side of a road and there are 2 pools and nice gyms. I would say that out of all the apartments in the 6 buildings, possibly 40% are rented and all have nice size balconies. There is a promenade for walking, at least where I am, I don't know about the other side.

Then there are the Shoreline Apartments, which I hear mixed opinions on, but most tend to agree in that the walls are a bit thin.  There is also the Tiara, lovely and Oceana, which is also lovely. The apartment design is exactly the same, the difference is the outer finish and the other facilities. Both have very nice gyms. Heard alot of complaints about the Fairmont Residence on the Palm.

There is Jumeriah Beach Residence which is a hugh complex. There is a walk (promenade) with cafes/restaurants and you have access to the beach. Its a fairly nice area in spite of the tourists and there are all kinds of events happening along the promenade during the year. Nearby is the Marina. I find it congested as well - building on top of building. Depending where you are, also very gloomy.

Then there is Al Barsha but I find it congested as far as apartment buildings go and nothing to offer other than being close to the Mall of the Emirates.

At the other end is (where DIFC is) New Dubai/Business Bay near Dubai Mall. A bit of a city within a city.


----------



## TexasYogini (May 12, 2011)

He will actually be working in Saudi. So I'll mostly be on my own from Monday-Thursday (which is another reason I'd like to live in a more social environment). One of my husband's colleagues lives by the Marina and he loves it. Another guy lives in the Al Hallawi? He sent us the brochure he received when he was apartment searching. Looks pretty nice. 

I'm writing all of these suggestions down! We're apartment searching in July.

Thank you thank you thank you!


----------



## TrvlrGyrl83 (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm in a similar boat. I'm originally from Phoenix, AZ then married my British husband in 2008. We've been living in the UK and are moving to Dubai in 2 weeks for his job! We've been there 3 times visiting and have loved it but I'm sure it will be very different when u actually move there. That being said we are very excited. But I agree, where to live will be totally dependent on personal circumstances and preference. As for the "Oh god, why are u moving there??" comments ur getting from people, I get them ALL the time!
When u do come out and might want to meet some people let me know (if u fancy?)


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

Take a look at apartments on dubizzle dot com which will give you an idea of rent and many have photos of the apartment up for rent.

There are rentals through agencies and direct from LL. I strongly recommend an agent as there are people who run scams. Try to get an agent to line up a few showings and he will take you around. Get a business card and call the number to make sure its a real estate agency and he works for them. Do not hand over any checks without making sure that the agent is legit and that you have a contract signed by all parties!!! More than likely JBR or the Marina will suit you. JBR, as I said, will give you access to the beach, whereas all the other buildings in the Marina will have pools. If you can get something in the Marina that is facing the marina or partial view, or something on a high floor, it can be pleasant. There are alot of apartments where the LL lives outside the country.


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

I am leaving Austin soon too for the Dubai experience. Some really good information on here! Enjoy.


----------



## sara_holmes (May 15, 2011)

TexasYogini said:


> I really do appreciate the honesty! I was hoping for a non-sugarcoated response. Us Texas gals don't tip toe around the truth.
> 
> It appears that we have a bit in common, as well. I've lived in Texas my whole life, and went to college in Austin. Love it there! Yes, definitely used to the heat, and I figure I'll be able to tolerate it more than my Irish husband (he's hot when it's in the 70s).
> 
> ...


If you need any help..let me know  I have lived in US, Canada and Dubai and I pretty much the feeling of moving. have you ever lived out of US?


----------



## highbury (May 9, 2011)

*Howdy y'all!*

Too weird! I just came across your post and literally jumped in my seat! I am originally from Texas and married to a Northern Irishman too. We currently live in London but will be moving to Dubai this year with our 2 children. We are looking at villas on The Palm. WOW!

Have you decided on a location yet? 

Hope to hear back from you since we are both Texas girls. My husband laughs at how excited I get about meeting other people from Texas. 



TexasYogini said:


> Hello all! I was hoping I could get some information about your experiences of living in Dubai.
> 
> I'm recently married to my Northern Irish husband, who is now being transferred to Dubai. I was "mentally prepared" to make the move across the Atlantic (from Texas) to NI, and was really excited. Now we find out that he will be moving to Dubai. I must admit that I was a little gutted, but after doing some research, it looks like a cool place. I've traveled many places, but like most Americans, have never been to Dubai because of the long flight/cost, etc. It seems like a very popular tourist destination for those in the UK and other parts of Europe.
> 
> ...


----------



## scschroder (Apr 1, 2011)

highbury said:


> Too weird! I just came across your post and literally jumped in my seat! I am originally from Texas and married to a Northern Irishman too. We currently live in London but will be moving to Dubai this year with our 2 children. We are looking at villas on The Palm. WOW!
> 
> Have you decided on a location yet?
> 
> Hope to hear back from you since we are both Texas girls. My husband laughs at how excited I get about meeting other people from Texas.


I'm a fellow Texan (Dallas and Houston) moving to Dubai in late August. My husband is from Germany and he is coming over in early July to look for housing and get everything situated. He is planning on looking in the Meadows neighborhood. We have 2 kids-11 and 8 who will be going to the American School of Dubai. I'm excited about meeting some fellow Texans as well!! We are super excited about the move and hope that this is going to be the experience of a lifetime that we are expecting. Maybe we will run into you all somewhere down the road. Good Luck!!


----------



## snickerdoodle (Jun 8, 2011)

Im a Texas girl living in Dubai, family and I have been here for 1 1/2 years. It does take getting use to, but if you keep an open mind and just dont let certain things bother you, you will eventually adjust! 

I delivered my third child hear and had a wonderful experience! She was born with a congenital Heart defect that we did not know about, and the hospital I deliverd her in caught it right away, sent her to Abu Dhabi where she had open heart surgery at 4 days old! They saved her life and I will always be greatful!

Yes it is HOT and yes there is a lot of "BULLY" driving, but you adjust and learn to deal with it. You will become ANGRY when you see kids roaming all over the cars with out seat belts or car
seats going 120 km plus down the highways, that I will NEVER get use to!

Mostly though you have everything here that you have in the states, for the most part. If you move here and need any help just msg me, I am always looking for American friends! Especially if they are TEXAN!!!


----------



## TXTeacher (May 30, 2011)

scschroder said:


> I'm a fellow Texan (Dallas and Houston) moving to Dubai in late August. My husband is from Germany and he is coming over in early July to look for housing and get everything situated. He is planning on looking in the Meadows neighborhood. We have 2 kids-11 and 8 who will be going to the American School of Dubai. I'm excited about meeting some fellow Texans as well!! We are super excited about the move and hope that this is going to be the experience of a lifetime that we are expecting. Maybe we will run into you all somewhere down the road. Good Luck!!



I'm a Texas Teacher moving to Dubai this summer and will be teaching at the American School of Dubai...3rd grade!


----------



## snickerdoodle (Jun 8, 2011)

WOW I hope to meet all these Texans when you all arrive!!!!! I think American school of Dubai is very close to where I live??? I need to check it out! My son is going into the 3rd grade and my daughter to the 7th grade! If any of you ladies would like to meet up for coffee or just need any help after moving to Dubai, email me at [SNIP] !


oops no, American school of Dubai is in Al Barsha area I am in Mirdif, was thinking of another school. Oh well Meadows, Greens, Lakes, etc... area is a great location to live for this school!!!!


----------



## highbury (May 9, 2011)

*Yeah for all the Texans!*

I am so excited knowing that there are so many other Texans in Dubai. I really hope I get to meet some of you or all of you at some point. I have been in London for 5 years and have made some good friends but it will be nice to interact with people who come from the same place I come from. We are heading over in 2 weeks to get our visas and look for housing. We were there last summer so our son (2 and a half) is already registered at a nursery. I'm glad we have that out of the way.

I hope we can all keep in touch and maybe we should try to arrange a meet up soon. Are any of you on Facebook?


----------



## snickerdoodle (Jun 8, 2011)

I am on facebook do a search for Malak Mona (the one in Dubai) send me a friend request and a msg that u r from expatforum!


----------



## scschroder (Apr 1, 2011)

Wow!! We should have a Texas Girls Night Out when everyone is situated later this summer. I'm also on Facebook and my user name is scschroder. Would love to get together with you all. This just kicked up my excitement level. I was a little worried about how it was going to be meeting people. Hopefully it won't be too difficult after all!!


----------



## scschroder (Apr 1, 2011)

TXTeacher said:


> I'm a Texas Teacher moving to Dubai this summer and will be teaching at the American School of Dubai...3rd grade!


What area of Texas are you from? We live in the Houston area (Spring) but I am from the north Dallas area. My daughters 1st grade teacher has a friend from childhood who teaches at the ASD in 2nd grade-Tia McSherry. It's a small world out there. I'm sure I'll see you around at some point. I subbed at the kids school the last 2 years and am thinking about trying to sub some at ASD. But probably not for the first year. Are you already of in Dubai? What area are you living in?


----------



## highbury (May 9, 2011)

scschroder said:


> Wow!! We should have a Texas Girls Night Out when everyone is situated later this summer. I'm also on Facebook and my user name is scschroder. Would love to get together with you all. This just kicked up my excitement level. I was a little worried about how it was going to be meeting people. Hopefully it won't be too difficult after all!!


I'm down for a Texas Girls night out. I am nearly done breastfeeding my daughter so I will have more free time. 

Please keep me posted on any plans.


----------



## scschroder (Apr 1, 2011)

highbury said:


> I'm down for a Texas Girls night out. I am nearly done breastfeeding my daughter so I will have more free time.
> 
> Please keep me posted on any plans.


I will. I won't be there until late August and it will take a few weeks to get situated but I'd definitely like to meet up with some fellow Texans in September or October.


----------



## TXTeacher (May 30, 2011)

scschroder said:


> What area of Texas are you from? We live in the Houston area (Spring) but I am from the north Dallas area. My daughters 1st grade teacher has a friend from childhood who teaches at the ASD in 2nd grade-Tia McSherry. It's a small world out there. I'm sure I'll see you around at some point. I subbed at the kids school the last 2 years and am thinking about trying to sub some at ASD. But probably not for the first year. Are you already of in Dubai? What area are you living in?



Currently I live in Houston (Galleria area) but I went to school in Dallas (SMU) so I am very familiar with that area as well.  I don't leave for Dubai until August 14th....I'm getting more excited each day. The school has housing for the teachers and I have been assigned to Motor City. I have researched the area just a bit and it seems far away from everything. Where will you be living? 

Facebook: Caroline Magruder 

I also agree...I think we need to have a BIG TEXAS meeting once we all arrive.


----------



## scschroder (Apr 1, 2011)

TXTeacher said:


> Currently I live in Houston (Galleria area) but I went to school in Dallas (SMU) so I am very familiar with that area as well.  I don't leave for Dubai until August 14th....I'm getting more excited each day. The school has housing for the teachers and I have been assigned to Motor City. I have researched the area just a bit and it seems far away from everything. Where will you be living?
> 
> Facebook: Caroline Magruder
> 
> I also agree...I think we need to have a BIG TEXAS meeting once we all arrive.


My husband arrives early July and will set up the housing for us. We are hoping to move to the Meadows neighborhood. It's about 10-15 minutes from ASD and 20 minutes from my husbands job. The kids and I will not be over until August 25. They will be up at the school on the 28th taking their entrance exams. So maybe we will run into you then. 

We'll definitely have to get something together for September. It seems like there are lots of girls from Texas on here. 

Good luck with your move.


----------



## desishorty18 (May 30, 2011)

hey guys! I know im not from texas but i'll be officially moving to dubai in january! i was in dubai from jan-march just seeing how I like it. in Jan of this year I found out i was pregnant with my 2nd babygirl and wanted to be in the states to have the baby! I dont know anyone out there and would love to make friends! I added a couple of you that i found on facebook! my name is Vibhuti Warsame on facebook...i'm 22 and my 1st girl just turned 1 last saturday  I am currently stayin with my parents in Delaware! Would love to meet young mommies or just anyone actually lol


----------



## LSU_Tiger (Jun 13, 2011)

TXTeacher said:


> Currently I live in Houston (Galleria area) but I went to school in Dallas (SMU) so I am very familiar with that area as well.  I don't leave for Dubai until August 14th....I'm getting more excited each day. The school has housing for the teachers and I have been assigned to Motor City. I have researched the area just a bit and it seems far away from everything. Where will you be living?
> 
> Facebook: Caroline Magruder
> 
> I also agree...I think we need to have a BIG TEXAS meeting once we all arrive.


Hey everyone! I'm a Louisiana girl but I've lived in Houston (Galleria Area) for the past five years for grad school so hopefully y'all won't hold it against me.  I will be starting a job as a professor at Zayed University and will be moving on August 15th. I'm excited to see so many people getting there around the same time. I'd love to meet up with everyone. Thanks also for the tips re: apartments...my husband and I aren't yet sure where to live, but we are leaning towards JBR/Marina area. We are thinking of getting a temporary apt for a month or two to give ourselves enough time to find a good apartment. Does anyone have any experience with this? Thanks and hopefully see some of you soon!


----------



## highbury (May 9, 2011)

*We're here!*

Just wondering if anyone else has made it over yet. We are here and things seem to be going well. We have signed the papers on our villa and my husbands visa has come through. Now I just need to get mine and the babies done. We have been doing a lot of window shopping for furniture and things. Hopefully we will make it out to the beach in the next couple of days but there is so much to be done.

Anyway, hope you are all well and I look forward to meeting my fellow Texans once we are all settled.


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

*sigh*


----------



## starlingcollege (Jul 6, 2011)

*It's a small world after all!*

So glad to have stumbled on this site! Just found out a few days ago that hubby is being relocated to Dubai in August! We're north of *Houston* (The Woodlands) with two girls; ages 7 & 9. Hubby goes for work semi-frequently but I've yet to visit. I'm looking forward to my first trip in early August when we house hunt and look into schools. Some of his co worker's children attend American School of Dubai and I hear great things. I'm totally undecided on where to live (urban apt vs. villa burbs) but I'd like to be close to their school. We'll still working out exact details on when we'll make official jump but it most likely be late August. Never thought I'd have to move half-way around the world to make new Texas friends but would love to meet up with other new moms in same boat!


----------



## sabfrance (Sep 9, 2010)

Jynxy - you must be dilerious with the pending invasion!


----------



## neilrock (May 7, 2011)

I'm not from Texas nor, married to an Irishman but, the posts have been very useful....

I'm moving out there next week (14th July).

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## starlingcollege (Jul 6, 2011)

*American School of Dubai?*



sabfrance said:


> Jynxy - you must be dilerious with the pending invasion!


I was disappointed to read on the school's website that they have a waiting list for most grades. Does anyone know how hard it is to actually get in? I'm not adamit on my children attending ASD, however I do hear good things regarding their program. 

I plan on calling the office this afternoon for more details. I was hoping our relocation realtor could shed some light on the situation, but that doesn't appear to be the case.

Thanks in advance for anyone's feedback on schooling for children, grades 2 & 4.


----------



## GaelicGoat (Mar 1, 2011)

Relatively fresh off the boat ourselves, I'm from the north west of Ireland (Donegal) and married to a Kansas City girl (not quite Texas I know) but definite common ground here.... We have a five month old son and after a couple of months in Dubai Marina while we got oriented, we have just moved in to a villa in Arabian Ranches. 

A lot of naysayers telling us we would hate Dubai and that we were mad to come out with a young baby at the start of the summer but so far we are really enjoying it (my ife keeps telling me the heat is not actually that bad but she did go to school in Arizona for a year!.

Marina was great for the convenience in the short term, but Ranches feels very relaxed and in fact my wife thinks its got a very US feel (if that's what you're looking for of course) and for us it was important that it was well set up for kids of all ages.

Would be happy to meet up once you arrive (interested to know where your husband is from) and give you the benefit of our (albeit limited) experiences in Dubai so far.

Best of luck with the move...positive mind and I'm sure you'll enjoy it!


----------



## USA.DE (Jul 3, 2011)

Hi fellow Texans!! 

What a wonderful thing it is to have so many southerners here in Dubai. 

I just moved here 3 weeks ago to join my husband who has been here for 5 years. He is from Germany however he lived in Houston for 10 years and calls it home. I am a Houstonian myself but lived in Dallas most recently. We are newlyweds without children and live in the Marina. It would be terrific if we could all arrange a "texas meet and greet" sometime soon! I will even organize it as American accents are missed around here, much less southern drawls!


----------



## LSU_Tiger (Jun 13, 2011)

USA.DE said:


> Hi fellow Texans!!
> 
> What a wonderful thing it is to have so many southerners here in Dubai.
> 
> I just moved here 3 weeks ago to join my husband who has been here for 5 years. He is from Germany however he lived in Houston for 10 years and calls it home. I am a Houstonian myself but lived in Dallas most recently. We are newlyweds without children and live in the Marina. It would be terrific if we could all arrange a "texas meet and greet" sometime soon! I will even organize it as American accents are missed around here, much less southern drawls!



There are four of us that I know of coming from Houston on the 15/16th (me, my Colombian husband [also newlyweds], and two amazing single gals). If you guys do have a get together before then, I propose another in late August/early Sept! See y'all (Texans as well as non-Texans) soon!


----------



## byfc33 (Jun 24, 2011)

I would be one of those single Texas gals!


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Every time i go to the Ranches I think Trueman show!!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Every time i go to the Ranches I think Trueman show!!


Except more ritzy and even more abnormal...


----------



## TXTeacher (May 30, 2011)

byfc33 said:


> I would be one of those single Texas gals!


I'm the other one


----------



## highbury (May 9, 2011)

*Meet and Greet!*

Another Texan here just checking in. 

We are currently in Dubai to get set up and things are going pretty well. We are temporarily in the Marina but have begun moving into our villa (on The Palm). We need curtains before I'll move in permanently. 

Please keep me posted on a meet up date.

Wishing you all well on your journeys over.


----------



## sabfrance (Sep 9, 2010)

Jynxy - has this turned in to a Texan dating site?

ps: I went to a UTEP - Wyoming Cowboys game once... does that qualify me for the catch up?


----------



## sabfrance (Sep 9, 2010)

... Delirious... (thankfully TXTeacher isn't grading the posts)...


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

Interesting the number of Texans on the way. I'm Texan as well...been here 1.5 months...hope to meet you all soon!


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Im not american but would be interested into a nice social gatherin


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Bon Bon said:


> Im not american but would be interested into a nice social gatherin


Why don't you organise one?


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

I would love to and already considering such plan


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Is the social gathering just for women? If not, then... I is in. Let's do a BBQ? I am sure some of our fellow texans can smuggle some bbq sauce in their luggage or have some awesome recipes for their own secret sauce.... I can buy some chickens...


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm in! I think I can get a bottle of Rudy's in soon!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Can I just get the Rudy's, minus the bottle ?  

It says on their website 

Order Rudy's Meats Online Now

How ya'll think that would taste when it got here? 

​


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Its not only women made but can extend to BBQ once..
votes?


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Im afraid that the hot weather is not favoring so..


----------



## USA.DE (Jul 3, 2011)

BBQ would be great but unfortunately it's too hot to do it outside at the moment. Any other ideas?


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Maybe some drinks in a quiet chilling place with a good view, so people can talk and hear each others


----------



## USA.DE (Jul 3, 2011)

Perhaps the yacht club during their happy hour from 6-730. Thursdays are typically very busy but it happens every day.


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Where is that ?


----------



## USA.DE (Jul 3, 2011)

In dubai marina


----------



## TexasYogini (May 12, 2011)

Wow! I've been a little disconnected com the world (and Internet) while I've been traveling abroad. So happy to see all of these posts! Looks like there will be plenty of us Texans around in Dubai! I'm all for a Texas meet and greet or ladies group...anything really! My husband is moving over in August, and I will be moving in in 2012 while he gets the apartment, car, etc. settled and I sell the house in Texas. I'll most likely be over for the 2 weeks I get off for christmas break (the perks of being a teacher!). Has anyone started a Facebook group yet? I'm on FB listed as Melanie McIntyre Holmes. Add me but send a message saying you're from the expat forum. 

So excited to meet you all and make some new friends.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

I guess we will wait till all the Texans show up, are settled in and for the weather to cool down a bit... then we can have us a big a$$ bbq.... someone bring a radio and some ****** tonk tunes... yeeeeeeehaaaaaaa....


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm game for the BBQ...can only tolerate so much ****** tonk tunes though...how about a little Stevie Ray Vaughn or something??


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Who can get tired of Texas hill country music???? Are you from Texas or ARE YOU JUST SAY'N YA'LL FROM TEXAS?  

Sitting on the porch, rocking in your chair, surrounded by good friend with a beer in your hand... that is home. 

Pat Green - 
Baby's just a little bit tired of the city,
Billboards and bull**** got her down,
Seem like you need a little hill country,
A little back roads driving, little bit of the old top down,
Yeah, everybody gotta get away sometime

‪Pat Green - Carry On (Acoustic)‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

xchaos777 said:


> I'm game for the BBQ...can only tolerate so much ****** tonk tunes though...how about a little Stevie Ray Vaughn or something??


Don't matter to me.... plus I just heard that Texas Roadhouse is coming to Dubai next month - LINK


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

Nope, can't do it! lol...assure you I am from Texas...and I have the ******* cousins to prove it!



Jynxgirl said:


> Who can get tired of Texas hill country music???? Are you from Texas or ARE YOU JUST SAY'N YA'LL FROM TEXAS?
> 
> Sitting on the porch, rocking in your chair, surrounded by good friend with a beer in your hand... that is home.
> 
> ...


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

Yea, saw that in Dubai Mall last week.



indoMLA said:


> Don't matter to me.... plus I just heard that Texas Roadhouse is coming to Dubai next month - LINK


----------



## scschroder (Apr 1, 2011)

starlingcollege said:


> I was disappointed to read on the school's website that they have a waiting list for most grades. Does anyone know how hard it is to actually get in? I'm not adamit on my children attending ASD, however I do hear good things regarding their program.
> 
> I plan on calling the office this afternoon for more details. I was hoping our relocation realtor could shed some light on the situation, but that doesn't appear to be the case.
> 
> Thanks in advance for anyone's feedback on schooling for children, grades 2 & 4.


My husband and I are moving from Spring Texas. Right next door to the Woodlands. He is already over there and the kids and I are coming on August 25. My daughter is going into 2nd grade as well and my son into 5th grade at ASD. I have received a few emails from ASD saying they are closed for the summer. If you can get thru to them I would still put your names on their waiting list. I've heard from other people that you might have to put your kids in separate schools until space opens up in the school you have chosen. There is also another American school in the same area. I think it's called the Dubai American Academy. You can try there as well. 

My husband found a villa in the Meadows neighborhood. It is only 10 minutes from the school. Good luck with everything and hopefully we can meet up eventually.


----------



## scschroder (Apr 1, 2011)

USA.DE said:


> Hi fellow Texans!!
> 
> What a wonderful thing it is to have so many southerners here in Dubai.
> 
> I just moved here 3 weeks ago to join my husband who has been here for 5 years. He is from Germany however he lived in Houston for 10 years and calls it home. I am a Houstonian myself but lived in Dallas most recently. We are newlyweds without children and live in the Marina. It would be terrific if we could all arrange a "texas meet and greet" sometime soon! I will even organize it as American accents are missed around here, much less southern drawls!


Too funny!! We just moved to Dubai from Houston. But I am from Dallas and my husband is from Bremen Germany. What part of Germany is your husband from? I'm definitely up for a Texas meet and greet.


----------



## USA.DE (Jul 3, 2011)

scschroder said:


> Too funny!! We just moved to Dubai from Houston. But I am from Dallas and my husband is from Bremen Germany. What part of Germany is your husband from? I'm definitely up for a Texas meet and greet.


My husband is from Ulm, Germany in the southern part. We are always up for a good glass of wine or coffee!


----------



## USA.DE (Jul 3, 2011)

Though some of you don't arrive until mid-August, would any one be up for a happy hour at the Yacht Club in the Marina? Say next Thursday, August 4th at 8pm (to account for Ramadan). Let me know if there are any takers!


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

I came to Dubai from Austin! I am in for drinks!


----------



## Skooks in Dubai (Jul 26, 2011)

USA.DE said:



> Though some of you don't arrive until mid-August, would any one be up for a happy hour at the Yacht Club in the Marina? Say next Thursday, August 4th at 8pm (to account for Ramadan). Let me know if there are any takers!


My husband live in Port Arthur and the Woodlands before moving to Atlanta. We just moved here last week and are staying in the Marina. We'd love to meet up for a happy hour.


----------



## USA.DE (Jul 3, 2011)

See you both there on Thursday. Husband is insisting on us wearing cowboy boots so you will know how to find us!


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

I would go, sans cowboy boots, but I am out of the country this week.


----------



## USA.DE (Jul 3, 2011)

Hopefully some of you can join us tonight at 8pm in Dubai Marina Yacht Club, Aquara Restaurant. Of course my husband will be wearing a bright orange shirt which reads "everything is bigger in Texas".


----------



## starlingcollege (Jul 6, 2011)

So sad to be missing first official texan gathering! Hubby and I just left! Be back in late Aug/early Sept! Trip this week was to finalize schooling for kids and house hunting. Picked Green Community near investment park. A little more suburban than I'd prefer but close to school and husband's work. Hope to catch meet everyone for gathering #2!


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh crap, a meet up happened? Damn it... Sorry I missed out on this...


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Don't worry I missed it too due to the fact I had flip flops on... They wouldn't let me into the place :S Next time...


----------

